# Turn 4 Raceway



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

before the renovation started


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice as it sits...*

How about some after pics? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it looks cool as is!!! Nice use of business cards as track sponsors too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

TJD I lost the dang card to my camera Have to pick up a new one this week.
Thanks guys.I changed a few things to make it more wreck friendly:thumbsup:
Safer walls,moved some trees,buildings ect...
BR


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I think it looks cool as is!!! Nice use of business cards as track sponsors too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I didn't see the business cards the first time looking at it. Great idea!


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Spider.I picked them up at the local Hank Bros.They have a board of about 100 to chose from.Take one leave one kind of deal
BR


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a good looking track BR!!!, jus sayn', before the renovation...RM


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

This end of the track had to be redone.It was to much like a street coarce.No run off & cars where taking a beating.So the sky boxes,fence,trees ect... had to come down & go in storage.
I am adding sand traps(cork) at that end & some safer barriers.
BR

Thanks RM


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*After the renovation*

The pond with a new dock,trees,grass & a few peeps.
More tomorrow maybe.Only had time for this one today.
BR


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!!! Me likes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Fence and fence posts*

I love the fence and fence posts. What is each made from please?


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*Fence & Fence poles*

The poles are wire coat hangers cut to length & bent on the end.
Fence is made from window screen.
Poles are mounted in the table 1/2".Glad you guys like it & thanks for the nice words  
BR


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*More Fence*

Tasman,
There is some of the fence going in the 1st time.
BR


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Cool!!! Me likes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks slotcarman.I really need to go eat,but I can't seem to get out of this chair. :lol:
BR


----------



## C.C.A (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

basement racer said:


> Tasman,
> There is some of the fence going in the 1st time.
> BR


Thanks!

What type of adhesive did you use to attach the screen to the poles?


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Tasman I used a small drop of super glue just to hold it in place then I used bread ties for a more permanent holding solution.
BR


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

basement racer, did you make the black & white track curbing or can you purchase it somewhere ? I really like the effect. Keep up the good work !, thanks in advance, Cliff


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*ovalhead*

It's painted on the edge of the track.I got the ideal from 'Doba & his Deckertring.
BR


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks, I will have to hurry up and learn his ways before it is gone.

Happy Thanksgiving, Cliff


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*more...*

Had to add a new fence at the infield care center.Wild Bill was about 
to be a permenant patient :lol: Some new sand traps also went in.
BR


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*Updates*

Ok the before & after.
BR


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*after the renovation*

I didn't change the layout at all,just been working on the details.
On second thought,I guess adding details is change.Any who,Enjoy.
BR


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good!! Hey, I been to Paducah many times, but I can't remember what for. Is there a paper mill there, or a foundry? It's been a while... like 14 years or so.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice looking track BR. Keep us posted on the progress. Thanks for sharing.
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's all in the details..... lookin good. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Great job.... Really a knockout!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone.
NTx most of the ideals & details came from right here on HT.
slotcarman there is a paper mill in wickliffe ky about 35 or 40 mil up the road
BR


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup, that does ring a bell! I also used to short cut through there once in a while coming out of IL. Man, I hated crossing those skinny @$$ed bridges over the Miss River in a semi!!


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

I added some gravel paths for the peeps to get around.
Also a shot of last years car show.I need to change the date on my sign.
BR


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I bet they preshiate the porta potties


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Yea nxt you have to have a disposal sight.
I picked this from looking at many pictures of Dobas Deckertring.
Do you know what it is ?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks good - always like the track border lines. Plus the little dots for lane color keeps the 'crayola' factor down :thumbsup:


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*winner*

Yes sir 'doba.I hope you don't mind me using some of your ideals.
I know my track is not as nice as yours was.Small parts do live on.
BR


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

basement racer said:


> Yes sir 'doba.I hope you don't mind me using some of your ideals.
> I know my track is not as nice as yours was.Small parts do live on.
> BR


 
Track looks great man - Make it yours! :thumbsup: Sharing ideas & techniques is one of the things I love about slot car racing & Hobby Talk.


----------

